

Pandora One: New Air App, Streams 192 kpbs Premium Audio - abossy
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/19/pandora-gives-the-freemium-model-a-thumbs-up-with-pandora-one/

======
peregrine
I've been looking for something like this. I wonder if it will allow me to get
through my work firewall so I can actually use pandora at work.

